# Rcvd my caribesa rock today (pics inc.) How should I stack?



## Lighthouse84 (Jun 9, 2008)

So I received my caribsea southseas rock today.










I was hoping to receive smaller pieces, but this will do for now. I may end up ordering another 40 pounds within the next few days.




























There are about 7 pieces total. Any suggestions on how I should stack it?



















I cant decide if I wanna place a large rockbed in the middle of the aquarium or if I wanna have two piles on each side with the center left open....

I am not too sure about the rock background either - that may have to go. My substrate (caribsea cichlid gravel) should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Nice find on the rocks! I went straight to their websight.... love them.
Be glad you got larger than expected you can always hit them with a hammer and get small ones, but it tough to make a big one out of a bunch of small ones :lol: 
I'm partial to two piles one on each end but with a bow front it may be better to have one pile in the middle.
My oppinion... loose the background, it doesn't match your new rocks at all.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I would consider 2 piles on either side of the tank, 1 bigger than the other.

as previously mentioned, ditch the background, go for a plain coloured background, personally prefer the black ones. (however, I had a tank with tuffa rock, and used roofing slates as a background, and that worked pretty well, i just put them up against the back and clipped them on on the top)

as a word of warning, they wont stay white for long....


----------



## Lighthouse84 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am not fond of the background either, but then again I am not sure how I feel about the black background.

Oh I know that the rocks wont be white for long. I actually hope they arent! I'd prefer them to look more natural insted of the bleached look.

I think I am gonna go with mbunas for this tank.... cant wait!


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

I think it would look good to do a stack in the middle, or maybe, even a stack to one side.....In the middle would probably look better than to 1 side, b/c it is a bow, and, it just looks better that way..Or you could do a stack high in the back, and sloping downward to the front of the aquarium....But totally , ditch the background!ugly..Keep us updated! :thumb:


----------

